# Sie verdächtigen sich gegenseitig.



## fellohr

Hola:

¿Cuál es la manera correcta de decirlo en español?

_Sospechan el uno del otro.?
Se sospechan mutumanente.?
...?
_
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Tonerl

Sie verdächtigen sich gegenseitig

_Sospechan *el uno "al" otro*
Se sospechan *"mutuamente"*_


----------



## Alemanita

El uno sospecha del otro.


----------



## Tonerl

Alemanita said:


> El uno sospecha del otro.



*der eine verdächtigt den anderen*
El uno sospecha del otro.

Sind meine obigen Übersetzungen deiner Meinung nach nicht korrekt ?


----------



## Alemanita

Tonerl said:


> *der eine verdächtigt den anderen*
> El uno sospecha del otro.
> 
> Sind meine obigen Übersetzungen deiner Meinung nach nicht korrekt ?



Die spanischsprachige Welt ist sehr groß und weit und ich möchte nicht behaupten, dass etwas korrekt oder nicht korrekt ist.
Vielleicht äußert sich ja noch jemand zum Thema.
Es gibt ja auch auf Deutsch verschiedene Möglichkeiten:
- einer verdächtigt den anderen
- sie verdächtigen sich gegenseitig
- er verdächtigt ihn und umgekehrt
...
Jedenfalls würde ich die Präposition DE mit dem Verb 'sospechar' verwenden.

EDIT: Die am Original nächste Übersetzung ist mMn: 'Se sospechan mutuamente'.


----------



## fellohr

Danke euch beiden!
Un saludo.


----------



## kunvla

*sospechar*. *1.* Cuando significa ‘imaginar [algo] por conjeturas o indicios’, es transitivo: _«Julieta sabía o sospechaba mi intención de acostarme con ella»_ (CInfante _Habana_ [Cuba 1986]); _«Desde cualquier ventana sospecho que me espía Arón»_ (Delgado _Mirada_ [Esp. 1995]). Lo que se imagina o sospecha se expresa mediante un complemento directo y, por tanto, no debe ir precedido de la preposición _de_ (→ dequeísmo, 1b): _***«Sospechaban de que la niña abandonada era nieta de la Teresa Pérez»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 25.5.96). Téngase en cuenta, no obstante, que este verbo tiene también usos intransitivos, por lo que no siempre es incorrecto que el complemento de este verbo vaya precedido de la preposición _de_ (→ 2).

*2.* Cuando significa ‘considerar a alguien sospechoso de haber cometido un delito o falta’ y ‘desconfiar’, es intransitivo. Se construye con un complemento con _de,_ que expresa la persona o cosa puesta bajo sospecha: _«La vigilan, sospechan de ella»_ (Rivera _Amor_ [Perú 1993]); _«Yo sospecho de todas las respuestas fáciles a este tipo de problemas»_ (Gánem _Caminitos_ [Méx. 2001]); _Sospeché de que aquel tipo fuese realmente quien decía ser._ El carácter intransitivo de estas construcciones no permite, en principio, que la persona o cosa puesta bajo sospecha pueda funcionar como sujeto de una oración pasiva; no obstante, en el español rioplatense son normales oraciones como _«Fue sospechado de traición»_ (Ferla _Drama_ [Arg. 1985]) o _«Era Quiroga uno de aquellos soldados leales y abnegados, cuya palabra no puede ser jamás sospechada»_ (Gutiérrez _Rastreador_ [Arg. 1884]). *Aunque estos usos pasivos se documentan desde época medieval, y hasta principios del siglo XX se encuentran también en escritores españoles, resultan hoy anómalos, puesto que no existe una versión activa en la que la persona o cosa de la que se sospecha funcione como complemento directo*: ***_Lo sospecharon de traición_ o ***_Sospecharon su palabra_. En estos casos, el español general prefiere hoy la expresión _ser sospechoso de_ o la construcción intransitiva activa: _Fue sospechoso de traición_ o _Era uno de aquellos soldados_ [...] _de cuya palabra no puede jamás sospecharse._​
_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


fellohr said:


> ¿Cuál es la manera correcta de decirlo en español?
> 
> _Sospechan el uno del otro.?_
> _Se sospechan mutumanente.?_



Veamos... ¿De quién sospecharán más? ¿Creerán que soy la rubia fané y descangallada de la central telefónica? Quizá alguno. Creo que sospechan el uno del otro todo el tiempo. Por lo tanto sospechan de mí. Pero no sospechan que están sospechando del verdadero sospechoso. O sospechosa.

_La Muerte hace buena letra_. Mario Benedetti, Omar Prego _et alii_​
Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

_Sospechan el uno del otro.?_
*Se sospechan mutumanente.?*


*Se sospechan mutuamente de estar ensuciados por el cohecho*, el soborno o 1 complicidad con delincuentes de alto bordo.

El autor ya descree de esos soliloquios envejecidos en un lustro,* el autor y el Personaje se sospechan mutuamente* y se buscan por sendas paralelas, donde ninguna esquina los soldará del todo.

Seit Beginn der Finanzkrise zögern die Banken, einander Geld zu leihen und verdächtigen sich gegenseitig der Insolvenz
Desde el inicio de la crisis financiera, los bancos dudan a la hora de prestarse dinero entre sí *y se sospechan mutuamente de insolvencia*

Sie verdächtigen sich gegenseitig des Verrrats
*se sospechan* mutuamente de traición

Beide verdächtigen sich gegenseitig, weil ihre Situation und Strategien differieren/verschieden sind.
*Los dos se sospechan mutuamente* porque su situación y sus estrategias difieren *etc...*

Saludos


----------



## kunvla

Tonerl, deine Beispiele sind mir bekannt, allerdings habe ich mich in meinem Beitrag explizit auf die Darstellung des Gebrauchs vom Verb im DPD bezogen, das ausdrücklich besagt, dass 'sospechar' in der Bedeutung ['verdächtigen, misstrauen'] «‘considerar a alguien sospechoso de haber cometido un delito o falta’ y ‘desconfiar’, es intransitivo» und nur in der Bedeutung ['vermuten, mutmaßen, ahnen'] «‘imaginar [algo] por conjeturas o indicios’, es transitivo» und «se construye con un complemento con _de_, que expresa la persona o cosa puesta bajo sospecha» (d. h. übrigens, dass das Verb auch «sin complemento de objeto indirecto» gebraucht wird). Dennoch in allen deinen Beispielen ist 'sospechar' transitiv-reziprok gebraucht, was gegen die von der RAE postulierten Regel eindeutig verstößt.

Schau dir noch einmal die Passage aus dem Roman _La Muerte hace buena letra_ (Mario Benedetti, Omar Prego _et alii_) an:

Veamos... ¿*De* quién *sospecharán*(1) más? ¿Creerán que soy la rubia fané y descangallada de la central telefónica? Quizá alguno. Creo que *sospechan* el uno *de*l otro(2) todo el tiempo. Por lo tanto *sospechan* *de* mí(3). Pero no *sospechan* [*que*(4) están *sospechando* *de*l verdadero sospechoso(5)] (= subordinada sustantiva de objeto directo). O sospechosa.​
In (1), (2), (3) und (5) ist 'sospechar' intransitiv und bedeutet 'verdächtigen', in (*4*) ist es aber transitiv gebraucht und heißt daher "ahnen". Und genau solchen Gebrauch des Verbs erklärt DPD für korrekt. Demnach würde ich @fellohr empfehlen, diesem Gebrauch zu folgen.

PS: Schauen Sie ins DPD, "da werden Sie geholfen".

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

Hallo Vladi !

Ich verfolge seit Längerem - mit großem Interesse übrigens - deine Beiträge auch in einem anderem Forum und muss neidlos anerkennen, dass du eine Koryphäe auf dem Gebiet der Grammatik zu sein scheinst und obendrein auch noch dafür bekannt bist, dich wie ein Terrier in ein Thema verbeißen zu können, *wofür dir alle, natürlich auch ich, dankbar sind !!!*

Aber nichts für ungut, manchmal sagt man, dass *„ein Weniger besser sei als ein Mehr“*,  wollte fellohr doch nur wissen, ob seine beiden Sätze nun korrekt - oder nicht sind .

Que tengas un buen fin de semana


----------



## kunvla

Hallo, Toni!

Was ich in meinen Beiträgen tue, heißt argumentieren - und dazu gehört unter anderem sachliche Beweisführung -, und das tue ich in dem Umfang, den ich für notwendig halte. Deine fast elterliche Fürsoge für den Anfrager ist natürlich beachtenswert, aber er wird schon selbst entscheiden können, ob ihm meine Beiträge nützlich, hilfreich, sinnvoll oder das Gegenteil davon sind.



Tonerl said:


> Que tengas un buen fin de semana



Das wünsche ich dir auch, Toni.

Saludos,


----------

